# Printer not found after Snow Leopard Install



## BikerRob (Aug 30, 2009)

I have a Konica Minolta Bizhub C350 (photocopier/printer). It connects via network to my airport express. All five of my Macs found it using Bonjour under Leopard. 

I installed Snow Leopard on all five Macs, and now, none of them have the printer in their list of available printers. This is an older printer, however far too expensive to replace.

Any idea of how to get Snow Leopard to discover it again? I noticed that when I click on the printer preferences, and attempt to add it again, there isn't even a Bonjour option.

HELP


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 30, 2009)

Leave the printer plugged and then check software Update. Apple is doing this to save space on the install. Software Update might have the printer driver for you, if it is made yet.


----------



## BikerRob (Aug 30, 2009)

It's been plugged in and I did a software update.

On one of the Macs, I even put the SL disk in and selected "other options". There is an option to install all printer drivers and it even says "included all previous printers on system". 

So, I did that, but still no luck. 

This really sucks if I've lost the ability to use a very good printer (yes, older, but still too expensive to replace).

Rob


----------



## nolajoe (Aug 30, 2009)

Similar situation with canon imageclass MF4150. Mac sees it but when I try to add, get "error 9672". Just upgraded to snow leopard, and everything was fine before.....Downloaded and installed latest drivers for this printer for mac os. Any ideas out there much appreciated..


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 30, 2009)

Snow Leopard autoloads a new driver if available, so I'm inclined to believe yours doesn't have an updated driver yet.

Their website shows only a 10.3 Panther driver (no Tiger or Leopard) though you're saying it works in Leopard: 
http://onyxftp.mykonicaminolta.com/download/SearchResults.aspx?productid=299&filetypeid=0


----------



## nolajoe (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info...Couple of other quirks occurred when upgraded to snow leopard, but I was able to overcome them.  Gratefully I am still able to go to the windows (vista) side of my bootcamp mac and print what I need but it's seems it's always something.....


----------



## BikerRob (Aug 31, 2009)

Natobasso said:


> Snow Leopard autoloads a new driver if available, so I'm inclined to believe yours doesn't have an updated driver yet.
> 
> Their website shows only a 10.3 Panther driver (no Tiger or Leopard) though you're saying it works in Leopard:
> http://onyxftp.mykonicaminolta.com/download/SearchResults.aspx?productid=299&filetypeid=0



Yeah ... I had one of those "print doctor" type guys over to try to figure it out. But before he did anything, I did a quick search using "system preferences" then add printer. And it showed up under "bonjour".

That was using 10.5.8 ... as soon as I upgraded all five of my Macs to Snow Leopard, I noticed it was gone on my MacBook Pro. I then checked the other machines, and sure enough, it was gone on all machines.

This really sucks, as I'm pretty sure that Konicaminolta isn't rushing to update the driver (if ever).


----------



## BikerRob (Aug 31, 2009)

Just to add more info ... I realized that I'm using the wrong terminology ... the printer didn't connect using "Bonjour" ... it connected using "AppleTalk", which I can't find under 10.6


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 31, 2009)

You could try connecting to the printer directly via IP address, or use GIMP print till a new driver comes out:
http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/


----------



## BikerRob (Aug 31, 2009)

Natobasso said:


> You could try connecting to the printer directly via IP address, or use GIMP print till a new driver comes out:
> http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/



I'm trying to figure out how to get the stupid thing to show me the I.P. address and hopefully can configure it that way. 

Thanks for the help, sucks that I lost it in the first place.

Why did Apple get rid of AppleTalk in Snow Leopard?


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 31, 2009)

They want to force the use of Bonjour instead. They "Deprecated" AppleTalk seven years ago according to this forum:
http://forums.mactech.com/ubbthreads.php/topics/438178/Re_No_AppleTalk_in_Snow_Leopar

Does the printer have a built in server? If not, you might not be able to do this unless the printer is plugged into an ethernet hub or print server.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 31, 2009)

Also some good info here:
http://forums.macosxhints.com/showthread.php?t=103355


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 31, 2009)

I reviewed your post and you say Bonjour found your printers originally. I'd imagine since Bonjour is the chosen format these days that your printers just need an updated driver. I'm guessing here...


----------



## BikerRob (Aug 31, 2009)

Natobasso said:


> I reviewed your post and you say Bonjour found your printers originally. I'd imagine since Bonjour is the chosen format these days that your printers just need an updated driver. I'm guessing here...



I was mistaken. It wasn't Bonjour originally, but Apple Talk.

I'll check the links you sent.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 31, 2009)

Have updated my blog to link to lots of great Snow Leopard info: 
http://thesalon.blogspot.com/2009/09/mac-os-x-106-snow-leopard-links-and.html


----------



## BikerRob (Aug 31, 2009)

Natobasso said:


> Have updated my blog to link to lots of great Snow Leopard info:
> http://thesalon.blogspot.com/2009/09/mac-os-x-106-snow-leopard-links-and.html



Thank you, will read up on it.

I think the key for me is to figure out why I can't find the I.P. address of the printer.

Is there a way to find it out via the Airport Extreme? It's the only thing I have connected via ethernet. Everything else is wireless.

For some strange reason, I can't find it on the printer's interface.

I really do appreciate all the help in this.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 31, 2009)

I think you should try installing GIMP PRINT and then load your printer through Bonjour and see if that works.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 31, 2009)

Have you tried apple menu/about this mac/more info.../hardware to see if your printer shows up?


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 31, 2009)

Found something on locating the IP address on your printer: 
http://forums.linux-foundation.org/read.php?27,8170


----------



## BikerRob (Aug 31, 2009)

I just checked the "Apple Menu..." and no, it doesn't show up.

I'll go to the GIMP site ... I did this a long time ago with a printer, so will have to remember the basics of installing it. But will give it a go.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 31, 2009)

User Manuals for your printer: 
http://kmbs.konicaminolta.us/content/products/models/bizhub350.html?info=Manuals


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 31, 2009)

3.2 Setting the IP address for this machine
Use this machine&#8217;s control panel to assign an IP address to this machine.
2
Note
When specifying network settings, follow the instructions of the network
administrator.
Setting the IP address
1 Press the [Utility/Counter] key on this machine&#8217;s control panel, touch
[Admin. Management], and then enter the administrator password.
&#8211; The administrator password is required to enter Administrator
mode. Ask the administrator of this machine for the administrator
password.
2 Touch [Admin. 2].
3 Touch [Network Settings].
&#8211; If the [Network Setting 1]/[Network Setting 2] selection screen appears,
touch [Network Setting 1].
4 Touch [Basic Settings].
5 Touch [IP Address Settings].
Setting up network printing 3
200/250/350 3-7
6 Enter the IP address, and then touch [Enter].
7 Touch [Subnet Mask] and enter the subnet mask address.
8 Touch [Gateway] and enter the default gateway address.
9 To apply the settings, restart this machine (turn the main power off,
then on again).
Turn this machine back on to apply the IP address.
2
Reminder
When turning the machine off, then on again with the main power switch,
wait about 10 seconds to turn the machine on after turning it off. The machine
may not operate correctly if it is turned on immediately after being
turned off.
!
Detail
Although the IP address is entered without using the DHCP server in the
procedure described here, it is also possible to automatically assign the
IP address from the DHCP server. When &#8220;DHCP Configuration&#8221; is set to
&#8220;Auto-Obtain&#8221;, the IP address, subnet mask, and gateway address settings
are automatically assigned from the DHCP server on the network,
so it is not necessary to assign them manually. However, note the following
when setting &#8220;DHCP Configuration&#8221; to &#8220;Auto-Obtain&#8221;.
Check with the network administrator that the DHCP server exists. If the
DHCP server does not exist, be sure to specify settings for &#8220;IP Address&#8221;,
&#8220;Subnet Mask&#8221;, and &#8220;Gateway Address&#8221;.
Setting up network printing 3
200/250/350 3-8
If the settings for the IP address and other items have been assigned using
the DHCP server, there is a possibility that they may be automatically
changed. When the settings for the IP address and other items are
changed, if the IP address has been used to specify a printer on the network
for printing, there is a possibility that printing may not be possible
because this machine cannot communicate with the network. If &#8220;DHCP
Configuration&#8221; has been set to &#8220;Auto-Obtain&#8221;, it is recommended that the
IP address assigned to this machine be fixed in the DHCP server settings.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks like you have to assign an IP address from the above. Steps look pretty straightforward.


----------



## BikerRob (Aug 31, 2009)

The problem is, the steps outlined above do not match the printer. 
For instance, after I enter the Admin password, there is no option for Admin 2 ... nor is there anywhere a "network settings" option. That's the thing that is driving me crazy.

I'm guessing I might need to call in a service tech for the printer to get this info. It really shouldn't be this hard, and yet ... it is an older machine.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 31, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea. Sorry I couldn't help more!


----------



## BikerRob (Aug 31, 2009)

Okay ... found the IP address ... now, just got to figure out the driver


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 31, 2009)

How did you find it? 

Once you have that just choose "IP Printing" when you set up the printer on your mac. If that doensn't work, install GIMP PRINT and use the driver it installs.


----------



## BikerRob (Aug 31, 2009)

I found it by hitting Utility / Controller Detail /

I can choose "automatically find get an I.P. address" but I don't know what it is assigned ... can't find where it tells you what it gets


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 31, 2009)

I'd recommend choosing your own. Make sure the number you choose doesn't conflict with another device on your network. I usually set printers at x.x.x.100+ for convenience as ips for computers are usually set sequentially starting from 3 or so for that last digit.


----------



## BikerRob (Aug 31, 2009)

I will play with it more tomorrow ... too frustrated to keep going tonight.

Thank you for your help - you certainly got me one step further.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 31, 2009)

Good! Post here and I'll be notified.


----------



## BikerRob (Sep 8, 2009)

UPDATE:
Well, I couldn't get the printer to work with Snow Leopard. So, I downgraded one of my Macs (a Mini) to Leopard. It found the printer immediately via AppleTalk. Once I installed it on that computer, I then shared it over the network. The rest of the computers, found the printer on the Mini and I set it up that way.

Not ideal, but it works on all the systems now.


----------



## Frida (Dec 7, 2009)

I had issues with my Epson CX6500 after SN upgrade. This is how I got the 10.5 driver to load:

1. Put in SN disk and run the "Optional Installs" app to install Rosetta. Restart.
2. Right-click (Control-click) in printer list in Prefs &#8211;> Print & Fax and choose 'Reset printing system". Restart.
3. Install 10.5 printer driver and, if not already there, click the "+" to add printer.

The restarts are just to ensure everything gets refreshed properly.

Although I had already installed the printer driver earlier my machine didn't recognize the driver until I installed Rosetta which allows older software to run under the new OS's. Apple has generic drivers preloaded in the SN system but, although allowing the printer to work, these drivers do not allow full functionality of the printers. Mine worked but took three times as long to print every page because I couldn't print in economy mode. Also consequently used more ink. Now everything is just as it was under 10.5   :c)


----------



## omegared (Mar 22, 2010)

and in order to use all the features of that dumb printer you need to use apple talk. I am angry! Our office has one too. I am stuck on 10.5 until further notice.


----------

